# Well Done Wolves



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

......well done to the wolves....i think out of the bottom clubs, they have reallt deserved to stay up....i dont think ive seen one game in which they all havent given 100%....and mick mccarthy is a decent & honest guy...so well done boys...

and to the birmingham fans (andrew) and any blackpool fans, see you next season


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Cheers Shawn, I thought my ticker was gonna give up! Sorry to see West Ham go-I'd have much preferred Wigan to go instead!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> and to the birmingham fans (andrew) and any blackpool fans, see you next season


See you next season, although we will be concentrating on our European campaign, that should be fun :no2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

gutted for Blackpool, they have been fantastic this season.

On a different football story how fantastic for Wimbeldon to get back in the league!

Now if only POSH can win next week! Barry Fry going back to Brum will be fun to see!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Just back from the pub................Well done Wolves my a.r.s.e! They had a must win game against pants Blackburn and managed to go in 0-3 down at half time! They are a very lucky team tonight



pg tips said:


> gutted for Blackpool, they have been fantastic this season.


Me too, they play an attractive game way beyond the capabilities of Blackburn and Wolves but are down. Tony Pulis was right, it was roulette football, great for the neutral. :thumbup:



pg tips said:


> On a different football story how fantastic for Wimbeldon to get back in the league!


I'll see 'em, you won't. 



pg tips said:


> Now if only POSH can win next week! Barry Fry going back to Brum will be fun to see!


Feck me, you change your colours more often then your Mrs changes her kegs. Now L666s are out of the play offs, you switch back (once again) to your LOCAL team, you are a microcosm of all that is wrong with modern footie.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Que sera, sera,

Whatever will be will be,

We're going to Coventry,

Que sera, sera.

Up the Irons.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

KrispyDK said:


> Que sera, sera,
> 
> Whatever will be will be,
> 
> ...


:notworthy:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep, well done Wolves, my family are all Wolves fans, so they're happy tonight.

My team won their playoff final last week, with an injury time goal to win 3-2 - the mighty AFC Telford - now back where we belong.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

MarkF said:


> Just back from the pub................Well done Wolves my a.r.s.e! They had a must win game against pants Blackburn and managed to go in 0-3 down at half time! They are a very lucky team tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we are a very lucky team, but we still ended up with more points than 3 other teams and that's what mattered.

Blackburn have actually got some good players, fair enough we had a bad 1st half but we dominated the 2nd and could have drawn or even won it. You forget that for Blackburn they needed to at least win it too as they were equal on points with us at the start of the match.

How on earth have Blackpool been fantastic this season??? They haven't even beaten a top 4 club this season! Wolves have beaten Man Utd-we ended their unbeaten record, Chelsea and Man City! If they'd been fantastic they wouldn't have been relegated.

As for Blackpool playing attractive football, you obviously haven't seen Wolves play. It's also no good playing attractive football if you can't win, you don't get points for playing attractive football.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Chelsea have sacked Ancelotti msl:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

pg tips said:


> Chelsea have sacked Ancelotti msl:


Straight swap over with Avram I heard...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

KrispyDK said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Chelsea have sacked Ancelotti msl:
> ...




get julian over there


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

avidfan said:


> Yes we are a very lucky team, but we still ended up with more points than 3 other teams and that's what mattered.


I agree. Mick McCarthy had done a good job and your performances in the mid part of the season deserved more points.



avidfan said:


> How on earth have Blackpool been fantastic this season??? They haven't even beaten a top 4 club this season! Wolves have beaten Man Utd-we ended their unbeaten record, Chelsea and Man City! If they'd been fantastic they wouldn't have been relegated.
> 
> As for Blackpool playing attractive football, you obviously haven't seen Wolves play.


I never said Blackpool have been fantastic, I said that they played attractive football, they were a pleasure for the neutral to watch, unlike Wolves, Blackburn or Birmingham who'd I rather have got relegated. Compare their resources with Wolves, they scored more goals and ended up one point worse off, they did well.



avidfan said:


> It's also no good playing attractive football if you can't win, you don't get points for playing attractive football.


Disagree, I don''t go to see my team achieve points. I go to be entertained and I've been entertained all the way from Div4 to the PL and back again.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

MarkF said:


> I never said Blackpool have been fantastic


No, but you did say "Me too" to PG Tips comment "gutted for Blackpool, they have been fantastic this season."

Like I've said though, we have played some great football this season and have been acknowledged for doing so.

Wolves resources? We aren't a big club, we have a very modest wage cap and we aren't in debt.

Blackpool didn't deserve to stay up, they didn't get enough points no matter how they played and how many goals they scored. They're now a Championship team and some of their best players will go and they won't be back in the Prem for a long time-if you ask Blackpool fans if they'd give up for the "attractive" football for Premiership safety I'd put money on it being safety.

And thank heavens we won't have to put up with Holloways paranoid ramblings at his press conferences.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

But we'll have no more of this either:

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

On the whole, I think it was a richer place for Blackpool and Ollie....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Holloway has been a breath of fresh air! he's bloody great! Better than listening to wenger redknapp et al moaning every week

And don't forget bloody QPR are up so we now get bloody Warnock to add to the droaning mix!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

pg tips said:


> Holloway has been a breath of fresh air! he's bloody great! Better than listening to wenger redknapp et al moaning every week
> 
> And don't forget bloody QPR are up so we now get bloody Warnock to add to the droaning mix!


Yes, Warnock...can't stand the man. I dislike him as much as Wenger, I've never heard anyone moan like him.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My 3 favourite Holloway quotes (C&P'd but only cos I wanted to make sure I'd got them right)

â€œHeâ€™s six foot something, fit as a flea, good looking â€" heâ€™s got to have something wrong with him. Hopefully heâ€™s hung like a hamster â€" That would make us all feel better. Having said that, me missus has got a pet hamster at home, and his cockâ€™s massive.â€ â€" talking about Cristiano Ronaldo.

â€œDream on! If they want to insult me by only offering Â£3.5 million and then get it all over the paper and try to upset me well, sorry, theyâ€™re barking up the wrong tree, theyâ€™re messing with the wrong dog and Iâ€™ll come and bite them.â€ â€" On bids received for captain Charlie Adam.

â€œTo put it in gentlemanâ€™s terms if youâ€™ve been out for a night and youâ€™re looking for a young lady and you pull one, some weeks theyâ€™re good looking and some weeks theyâ€™re not the best. Our performance today would have been not the best looking bird but at least we got her in the taxi. She werenâ€™t the best looking lady we ended up taking home but she was very pleasant and very nice, so thanks very much, letâ€™s have a coffeeâ€ â€" on the â€œuglyâ€ win against Chesterfield. This is perhaps Hollowayâ€™s most famous quote.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just seem DK's youtube link of the last one


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

a great last day and the league doesnt lie does it. wolves deserved it on the back of beating some of the top 6 and mick mccarthy is a very good manager who isnt afraid to tear into his side. holloway is a legend but his stubborness backfired when he held out from selling adam and unsettling the team.

personally im glad liverpool didnt qualify for that pathetic farce that is the europa cup and concentrate on winning the league.ynwa.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Go to Ian Holloway on wikipedia

someone's put he's the current favourite to replace Ancelotti at Chelsea msl:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

pg tips said:


> â€œHeâ€™s six foot something, fit as a flea, good looking â€" heâ€™s got to have something wrong with him. Hopefully heâ€™s hung like a hamster â€" That would make us all feel better. Having said that, me missus has got a pet hamster at home, and his cockâ€™s massive.â€ â€" talking about Cristiano Ronaldo.


How can you not like a man that comes out with gems like that!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

avidfan said:


> Wolves resources? We aren't a big club, we have a very modest wage cap and we aren't in debt.
> 
> Blackpool didn't deserve to stay up, they didn't get enough points no matter how they played and how many goals they scored. They're now a Championship team and some of their best players will go and they won't be back in the Prem for a long time-if you ask Blackpool fans if they'd give up for the "attractive" football for Premiership safety I'd put money on it being safety.
> 
> And thank heavens we won't have to put up with Holloways paranoid ramblings at his press conferences.


But you still have far larger resources than Blackpool, earing one measly point more than them is nothing to celebrate. "Attractive" football is the reason Blackpool scored so many goals, pleased so many people and nearly stayed up. Of course the team will be broken up! Thus proving what a good job Holloway did, it wouldn't be broken up if others didn't now want to buy Blackpool's players would it?

I can pretty much name the PL top 6 and bottom 6 for next season (you'll be in the latter), great! As usual I'll take more interest in the The Championship, it will be the strongest ever next year, West Ham won't have it easy, Southampton and Brighton won't muck about and if bankrolled Huddersfield go up, none of the newcomers will go down.

Can't make my mind up about Holloway.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Have only just woken up. Needless to say, my brother and I celebrated well into the night...

I honestly believe that Super Mick has done a great job and I'm glad the board didn't bin him off - it's been a scrappy season, but we've done it. An element of luck helped, I just hope that Wolves' stock-in-trade of inconsistency can be sorted out by next season. I don't care if we hover at the bottom for the next two seasons. The Championship is a fine, fine place but I make no apologies for not wishing to be back there just yet. My granddad cycled to

Comiserations to the Hammers - I live about ten minutes from Green Street so I dare say the pubs round here will be a little too hot to handle for a short while!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> Comiserations to the Hammers - I live about ten minutes from Green Street so I dare say the pubs round here will be a little too hot to handle for a short while!


Be some tasty games next year with Leeds, Cardiff, Millwall, West Ham and Birmingham all in the Championship.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

MarkF said:


> I can pretty much name the PL top 6 and bottom 6 for next season (you'll be in the latter), great!


As long as we don't end up in the bottom 3 I don't care at the moment, our squad is young and still learning and we've only been in the prem for 2 seasons so I don't expect a top half of the table finish. But at least we are still in the prem whilst Blackpool will be in the Championship. You might like the Championship but Wolves have been there for what seems like an eternity and I know that a good percentage of fans of other clubs would give their right arm to be where we are.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Shame Blackburn didn't go down instead of Blackpool...

would have been just desserts for buying a "club" then dumping a good manager well versed in keeping a club in the premiership.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

langtoftlad said:


> Shame Blackburn didn't go down instead of Blackpool...
> 
> would have been just desserts for buying a "club" then dumping a good manager well versed in keeping a club in the premiership.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Comiserations to the Hammers - I live about ten minutes from Green Street so I dare say the pubs round here will be a little too hot to handle for a short while!
> ...


And the mighty POSH !!! :thumbup: :clap: :yahoo:


----------

